# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: nieuw boek van fibro titel "wetsboek"

## mamalien

:Wink:  hallo, mijn ventje is over laatst naar een bijeenkomst geweest over fibro.
je kon daar een boek kopen over fibro titel "wetsboek" is voor mensen die zich dan juridisch kunnen verdedigen in verband met onze ziekte. 
graag had ik zo'n exemplaar gekocht omdat ik het intressant vind. kan iemand me zeggen hoe?
groetjes
mamalien

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou even op www.bol.com gaan zoeken. Deze heeft dat soort dingen waarschijnlijk wel. Zo niet kun je ook altijd even vragen bij de lokale boekwinkel!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Mamalien:

Heb je het al gevonden je boek? goede tip van Sylvia.... :Embarrassment: 

ik dacht even aan het volgende...na een goede boekenzaak gaan en het even uitleggen, misschien weten ze dan al genoeg om iets te zoeken bij hun in het systeem...of een bepaald nummer weten van dat boek dan kan het besteld worden...Succes ermee...
dag Mamalien, ik hoop dat het een beetje redelijk met je gaat....alle goeds voor 2012...Geluk, maar ook bovenal Gezondheid.... :Big Grin: 

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink: ....

----------

